# Silicon Sealant



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay folk. I am sitting here with a silicon stripped tank. I need to re seal it... I've been in home depot and all the tubes read: not for Aquariums. So what sealant can I use?
I need this soon so I can get claude's tank up and running.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My question exactly from another forum:
http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53189&highlight=silicon

Basically, long story short, use anything that does not contain any mildew preventatives or anything like that. And use only 100% silicon, nothing else.

I have a tube of GE 100% Silicon II (Black, no mildew guard), and no problems to date.

Incidentally, the other day when I was at the science supplies store in our building, they had tubes of the GE silicon I 100% (no mildew guard) and it was labeled as "for sealing aquariums", even though on the tubes it says not to use it. And, if the biology department uses it in their central and laboratory animal facilities, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

They sell aquarium Silicon at BA's and probably other LFS's. 
I've seen it at BA's in Miss though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ba is out of route for me. I am limited by a bicycle. You say as long as it doesn't have mildew guard it's okay? I will look into it.

I have a tube here that says it RESISTS mildew, but nothing about having anything in it for that.... pass?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> ba is out of route for me. I am limited by a bicycle. You say as long as it doesn't have mildew guard it's okay? I will look into it.
> 
> I have a tube here that says it RESISTS mildew, but nothing about having anything in it for that.... pass?


ummm...RESISTS mildew IS mildew guard  DO NOT USE IT!!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> ba is out of route for me. I am limited by a bicycle. You say as long as it doesn't have mildew guard it's okay? I will look into it.
> 
> I have a tube here that says it RESISTS mildew, but nothing about having anything in it for that.... pass?


If it says mildew anywhere, do not buy it. Return, and get a tube that does not contain any mildew guard or resistance.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't return it... I've had it for about 10 years. I think I bought it for sealing an Aquarium, but never used it. Okay. I looked at the threads povided, took notes and I am going to see what I can get at Canadian Tire.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got one for windows and doors. it does not say its not for aquariums. So I think I got the right one.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

but does it say anything about mildew resistant or any such thing?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think the window and door ones are specifically resistant to mildew and mold, but I could be making that up too. I'm the ones I got were labeled for general use.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It says 100 % silicon. nothing about mildew


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got GE silicon 1

Edit: I am not sure why I didn't edit the previous post. 

Bathroom and kitchen ones are mildew resistant and I avoided them like the bubonic plague. I did a rather messy sealing job... Oh well, this is my trainer tank anyway


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a post on another forum with response from GE saying what they "recommend" even though they don't officially recommend.

Search on: GE012A in the thread for info or on google to see a pic of the tube.

http://ovas.ca/index.php?topic=4316.msg32926

This is the same thing I used to repair the corners of a 50G that turtles had shredded - never had any issues at all. Other than gas/acid from the silicone corroding the heck out of steel tools that were near the tank during drying - ventilate heavily when using this stuff and don't do it in a basement if at all possible, the gas seems to sink and settle into low areas of the house.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did it on my balcony


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

GE I for windows and doors is safe to use, and has been used by thousands over the years (inspite of what it says on the tube). Alternatively, Rona's house brand says right on it "ideal for aquariums", as did the old Mastercraft from CTC. I would not use Silicone II, as there is some quaestion about it being mildew resistant in all it's forms.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent. All that is left is to see if I fragged up the sealing job or not  Thankies!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

home hardware sells silicone that says safe for aquariums on it in big letters. its called Weather Shield and its in a white tube with greenish letters on it. and its only liek $4 rather then liek $8 for the GE.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

GE silicone I for windows and doors in the blue is about $5 at CTC


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think the tube I bought was like $4.94 or something (most recently).


----------

